# BMW 5 series Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

BMW 5 series Enhancement Detail

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Lake county 140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
Autobrite Enrich
Autobrite sapphire wax
Carpro eraser
3m masking tap
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Carpro Ironx
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth. 
The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth. The engine bay was sprayed with APC and left do dwell before being given a tickle with a soft detailing brush before being rinsed with the pressure washer and dressed with Megs Hyper dressing.




























A few shots using my site lights I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Autobrite Enrich after polishing each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.





























































































































































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Autobrite sapphire wax leaving wax to bond for 30min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels.
The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.

After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches coat of hyper dressing and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing. Alloys sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109

Exhaust`s where cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool

A few finished and beading shots


























































































































































Beading shots



















Here`s a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as usual Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work there Shaun!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice Shaun


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very thorough write up Shaun,most definitely enhanced.

Lovely work,the unit is looking well to!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, that BMW looks after your work fantastic:argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job matey :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

50/50 shots show a difference in terms of correction, car much cleaner as well


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work mate :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## Hazzard (Oct 15, 2012)

great job m8


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovely work. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Cracking work mate!

Chris.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice turnaround Shaun, looks fab


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great result on Bimmer, :thumb:.


----------

